# Was im Herbst machen? Wintervorbereitungen



## jochen (20. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute angefangen den Teich winertfest zu machen.

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Hier[/URL] ist auch ein Teil der Arbeit zu sehen.

Die Technik lasse ich laufen bis der Frost heftiger wird, heute waren die Pflanzen zum Auslichten bereit... 

Wie schon andere User schrieben wurden auch bei mir die Zwergseerosen tiefergesetzt, die Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen ausgelichtet.

War ne ganz schöne Menge...

 

Das Zyperngras bleibt am Teich bis es erfriert, und landet auf den Kompost (wir haben im Haus genügend Nachschub)

 

Nach der ganzen Aktion hat sich das Wasser stark eingetrübt, und der Teich sieht nun eher bescheiden aus... 

 

Eine Frage habe ich noch dazu, wie soll ich mit der __ Papageienfeder vorgehen? 
Sie ist in einer Tiefe von etwa 25cm in einer Pflanztasche verwurzelt?

 

schönes WE noch...


----------



## jochen (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage habe ich noch dazu, wie soll ich mit der __ Papageienfeder vorgehen?
> Sie ist in einer Tiefe von etwa 25cm in einer Pflanztasche verwurzelt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 19589
> ...



Kann mir keiner einen Tipp geben...:?


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hi Jochen,

ist mir irgendwie durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Schieb sie mal so tief runter (wenigstens einen Teil davon), dass das Eis sie nicht erwischen kann.
Du kannst zusätzlich versuchen in ganz normaler Erde einige Spitzen als Zimmerpflanzen auf dem Fensterbrett zu überwintern.

Guckst Du auch hier und hier.


----------



## jochen (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hi Annett,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

werde sie abschneiden und die Pflanzenspitzen auf die Bürofensterbank stellen,
so habe ich auch im Winter ein wenig Teichblick...


----------



## dersil (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo zusammen

ich bin Neuling und würde gern wissen, kann ich meine Pumpe in ca. 1m Wassertiefe überwintern oder muss die und der Schlauch raus.

Danke schon mal
Silvio


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo Silvio.

Wir lassen die Pumpe (Promax 20.000) bereits seit 2004 den Winter über immer im alten Teich am Grund liegen - Schläuche bleiben an der Pumpe ...
Allerdings ist das ein original Oase-Spiralschlauch. Der ist ziemlich stabil und nicht mit billigen Schläuchen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo Silvio,

ich lasse meine Pumpe seit 10 Jahren im Teich. Erst eine Heissner-Pumpe, jetzt eine kleine Tipp-Pumpe. Noch nie was passiert. Schläuche werden ebenfalls dran gelassen.

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## dersil (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo Annett und Anne

Danke für die Antworten

Ich habe ja nur Bedenken wegen der knappen 1m

der Schlauch ist ein Ansaugschlauch für eine Zisterne von Gardena
die macht wirklich einen stabilen

Silvio


----------



## Bombusterestris (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo,
habe wieder einmal keine Ahnung wo ich antworten oder besser fragen soll!??
Aber die Moderatoren werden meinen Beitrag schon in die richtige Ecke schieben.
Was ist nun richtig, im Winter Filter, Lüfter etc. abschalten, oder durchlaufen lassen?  Bitte nicht sagen, wenn er im Winter durchläuft startet er im Frühjahr besser.
Im letzten Jahr wollte ich den Lüfter und Filter durchlaufen lassen( wie die 4 Jahre zuvor), die Fische dachten aber es ist Sommer und schwammen bei 0 Grad C. an der Wasseroberfläche! 
Die Rettung war die Fische in der Garage zu überwintern . Viele Behälter, viel Aufwand, aber nur 2 Verluste. Die Kiemen der Fische waren zum Zeitpunkt des Abfischens bedenklich feuerrot!!!!
Nun bitte ich um den Rat des Profis!!!
Viele Grüße Bombus


----------



## dersil (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo Bombus

ich glaube Beiträge in einem Thread lassen sich nicht verschieben - der Tread selber ja.
aber Tipps wirt Du schon bekommen

Ich bin kein Profi
doch eine Frage, wenn Du die Filteranlage schon 4 Jahre hast durchlaufen lassen, was ist denn der Unterschied zum letzten - hast Du irgendwas geändert?

War der Winter milder? Heizt Du Deinen Teich und/oder Filter?

Wenn es drei Jahre gut ging, muß doch irgendwo was anders gewesen sein

LiebGruß
Silvio


----------



## Christi (5. Okt. 2009)

*Herbst am Teich (wir bereiten uns vor)*

Hallo Ihr Lieben alle,
Monate sind vergangen, der Herbst zieht Einzug. 
Da unser Teich am Waldesrand unter Bäumen liegt, haben wir seit Jahren nach einer Idee gesucht. Jetzt hatten wir die Erleuchtung. Vielleicht hilft das auch anderen. Hoffentlich klappt es, nun Bilder hochzuladen.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hi Silvio,

das einzige was im letzten Winter anders war:

Es war richtig lange Sau kalt..............

Auch ich musste letzten Wi. wegen der niedrigen Temps. den Filter ausschalten.....


----------



## Atze110 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

ich empfehle auch unbedingt ausschalten.
Lass die warmen Wasserschichten da wo sie sind und vermenge sie nicht mit der Wasseroberfläche.

Er kühlt dadurch schneller aus. Den Fischen macht das zusätzlichen Stress.

Noch zum deinem Fischsterben sei ein zusatz erlaubt, 

es gibt da eine Faustregel , berherzige ich schon seit mind. 10 Jahren

es rächt sich die Fütterung und Vitaminzugabe erst im Folgejahr!

ist das Imunsystem nicht optimal eingestellt, kommt es garantiert zu diesen Verlusten. 
Ich lasse meinen Teich im Winter immer unbedeckt! Ich schalte alles aus.

So lange ich merke das die Kois nach Futter suchen bei kälteren Temperaturen ( ich meine da bis 4 Grad Plus), gibt es auch ein hochdosiertes Vitaminpräparat. 
Immer Sommer regelmässig daran denken, Obst zu geben. Insbesondere __ Kiwi mögen die Kois. Sämtliche Grapfruitsorten, Orange usw. kannst du reinschmeissen!
Ich mache nur darauf aufmerksam das die Fische sehr viel Vitamin C benötigen. Ist wie bei uns....dadurch werden wir auch seltener Krank. 
Ich habe es von nem alten Japaner als Tip mitbekommen. Verluste habe ich seid 10 Jahren nicht mehr,. 
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Digicat (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Servus Tobi

Ich schon wieder  ... aber ...

deine "Ausschalt-G`schicht" möchte ich so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen :__ nase

Deine Ansicht ist in Koikreisen sehr unüblich .... ich weiß du hast schon zehn Jahre Erfahrung damit gesammelt .... nichts desto Trotz würde ich es nicht machen ... 
Grund: wie bekommst du die Wasserchemie in den Griff wenn die Temps nach dem Winter wieder steigen  
Die Baki`s haben sich verabschiedet und bis die wieder in die Gänge kommen sind 4 - 6 Wochen um, Nitrit & Co. haben leichtes Spiel ...
ok ... du schreibst ja im [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6/]anderen Thread[/URL] das du im Frühjahr und im Herbst den Teich kompl. entleerst und reinigst .... das hast aber hier als Tipp unterschlagen ... man könnte aus deinem Tipp sehr falsche Schlüsse ziehen....

Also bitte alles erzählen oder es lassen ... so gibts nur "gefährliches Halbwissen" .... 

Bei einem techn. auf guten Niveau stehenden Teich ist es nicht notwendig den Filter stillzulegen ... drosseln  ... ja, aber niemals ausschalten, betrifft hauptsächlich Schwerkraftanlagen 

.... sofern alles Frostfrei situiert ist.

Bei gepumpten Systemen, wenn Pumpen, Rohre, Schläuche, Filtertonnen etc. einfrieren könnten ... sollte man sie jedoch noch vorher isolieren oder abbauen  .


----------



## Atze110 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

ich muss dir leider etwas widersprechen.....

wenn Du schreibst in deiner Koi-Szene ist das nicht bekannt mit dem Wasserwechsel , Reinigung usw...
schau mal unter Koi-Gelhaar nach.....

da beschreibt er unter Tips und Tricks wie die Japaner es machen

die wechseln wöchentlich 100% bis 200% Wasser!!

als Empfehlung im Jahr 300%......

nichts für ungut....
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## bodo61 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*



Atze110 schrieb:


> die wechseln wöchentlich 100% bis 200% Wasser!!
> 
> 
> nichts für ungut....
> ...




Oh, 

das wären ja im Jahr 5400 bis 10800 %. 

Also bei einem 20m³ Teich mal locker 1080000 bzw. 2160000, in Worten : Zweimillioneneinhundertsechszehntausend Liter.

Kosten bei uns ca. 13000 Euronen. 

Uff.....


----------



## Bombusterestris (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Naja, die Japaner leben ja auf 'ner Insel, rundrum so viel Wasser!!!???
Aber mir geht es  darum, den Filter abschalten oder nicht!!
Hier geht es ja zu wie bei einer Talkshow mit Politikern, jeder weiß alles und niemand weiß nix!
Das Durcheinanderbringen der Wasserschichten ist ein Argument. Ich glaube das war im letzten Winter mein Fehler!
Die Geschichte mit der Biologie ( Bakterien ) war ja auch mein Grund den Filter mit verminderter Leistung durchlaufen zu lassen. 
Aber Bakterien hin und her, sind sie bei kurz über null °C überhaupt aktiv und wachen sie im Frühjahr schneller auf ? Kann man nicht auch mit Starterbakterien, und den Filter in sich selbst laufen lassen, das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen???
Ich hoffe, dass es eine rege Diskussion gibt, denn was bewegt den Teich-und Koifreund mehr als dieses Thema um diese Jahreszeit!!!
Gruß Bombi


----------



## bodo61 (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hi Bombi,

jeder hat wohl seine Wintererfahrungen. Ich kann dir meine sagen.

Bei erstem Zufrieren, also etwa Mitte/Ende November stelle ich alle Technik aus. Alles wird entleert, gereinigt und frostfrei gelagert.

Im Teich hab ich einen Sprudelstein hängen und das wars. Mir ist noch kein Fisch eingegangen, und ich denke die Winterruhe ist auch Artgerecht.

Ende März, bzw. wenn das Eis kompl. geschmolzen ist, baue ich alles wieder auf. Starterbakterien habe ich noch nie benutz. Als ich den Teich erstmalig befüllt hatte habe ich aus einem benachbarten Waldsee ca. 100l Wasser geholt und meinen Teich damit geimpft.

So mach ich das.


----------



## Atze110 (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Oh,
> 
> das wären ja im Jahr 5400 bis 10800 %.
> 
> ...



deshalb hab ich ja auch ein Grundwasserbohrloch.
Wasser aus 24 Meter tiefe....super sauber und da ich dann auch noch Glück hatte das die Wasserwerte ebenfalls in Ordnung sind, nutze ich es natürlich für meinen Teich. Ok , es ist etwas hart aber da ich nicht komplett austausche, sondern vermische hält sich alles in Grenzen. 

ich habe mir nur eine starke Grundwasserpumpe angechafft, kein billige Baumarktpumpe oder so, das sind die einzigsten Kosten....
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Atze110 (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hi Bombi,
> 
> jeder hat wohl seine Wintererfahrungen. Ich kann dir meine sagen.
> 
> ...



so mache ich das auch und nehme im Frühjahr Starterbakterien. 
Ich hatte mir das mal ausgerechnet, alles im Winter laufen zu lassen, 

also Kosten und nutzen passen da nicht. Starterbakterien sind schlussendlich billiger als ein halbes Jahr den Filter / Pumpen usw. laufen zu lassen.

wie gesagt, so handhabe ich das seit Jahren.


----------



## Bombusterestris (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Vielen Dank für Euere lebhafte Diskussion!!!???
Macht was Ihr wollt, ich werde den Filter mit verminderter Leistung durchlaufen lassen. Ablauf 50 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, Einlauf dito. Alles ausgeführt mit 50mm HD-Rohr.
Gruß  Bombus


----------



## bodo61 (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*



Bombusterestris schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr wollte ich den Lüfter und Filter durchlaufen lassen( wie die 4 Jahre zuvor), die Fische dachten aber es ist Sommer und schwammen bei 0 Grad C. an der Wasseroberfläche!
> Die Rettung war die Fische in der Garage zu überwintern . Viele Behälter, viel Aufwand, aber nur 2 Verluste. Die Kiemen der Fische waren zum Zeitpunkt des Abfischens bedenklich feuerrot!!!!



Aha,
und deshalb läßt du ihn dies Jahr wieder durchlaufen??????


----------



## Bombusterestris (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Okay, 
ist nicht unbedingt logisch, aber ich habe den Boden-bzw. Seitenablauf unverändert wie im Sommerbetrieb benutzt. Das war vielleicht der Fehler, denn die Jahre zuvor war es ja auch nicht so kalt! Außerdem habe ich gedacht, der Filter und die Pumpenkammer stehen ja in der "warmen" Garage! Dieses Jahr würde ich die Filteranlage sogar in den noch wärmeren Kellerraum stellen....wollen , wenn ich es denn mache und die Anlage durchlaufen lasse. Die Wahrheit ist, ich weiß nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll. Vielleicht zähle ich die Stimmen für pro und kontra, vorausgesetzt es gibt genug Stimmen.
Viele Grüße Bombus


----------



## buddler (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo!
stehe im moment auch vor dem gleichen großen fragezeichen wie du
habe sonst an kleineren teichen auch im winter den filter so lange immer durchlaufen lassen,bis das auslaufrohr so langsam nichts mehr durchließ.
in diesem jahr ist meine anlage um einiges größer und ich schwanke auch zwischen aus und an.
definitiv bleiben die fische drin,dafür ist der teich tief genug.bei über 2 meter kann nix passieren.
die einzige sorge bereitet mir das wasser.da es noch recht frisch ist(ca. 10 wochen drin),weiß ich also nicht so recht wie es sich ohne filteranlage entwickeln wird.
im moment arbeitet die anlage super.sichttiefe bis zum grund
was denkt ihr?wird es sich nach dem abstellen sehr zum nachteil entwickeln?
bakterien sind in form von starterbakterien,altem teichwasser und alten pflanzbeständen eingebracht worden.
gruß Jörg


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

kuckuck?keiner mehr im forum?


----------



## Bombusterestris (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Herbst Thema ?*

Hallo,
manchmal könnte man es denken!? Es dürfte doch das Thema sein, welches uns jetzt bewegt! Zu Deinem (unserem Problem), ich denke bei den Temperaturen, wir haben ja quasi schon Winter, entwickeln sich die Bakterien nicht so schnell , aber die Wasserbelastung ist ja auch nicht so groß.
Ich habe mich nun entschieden, da ja die Resonanz doch nicht so groß war ( gleich Null ), den Filter weiter zu betreiben. Die Wanddurchbrüche von der Garage in den Kellerraum sind schon fertig. Die Verringerung des Querschnitts ist ist klar, aber welche Pumpe zum Einsatz kommt noch nicht.  Nun würde ich gerne mal fragen was denn bezüglich Verbrauch günstiger ist, die Aqua 3500 oder die Eco 16000 mit eingeschaltetem SFC ? Bin gespannt, ob jemand antwortet? Vielleicht ist auch der Thread falsch, es ist ja eigentlich auch schon fast Winter!
Übrigens, Dein Teich sieht gut aus.
Gruß Bombus


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was im Herbst machen? Wintervorbereitungen*

Hallo,

das Euch keiner wirklich antwortet, könnte zum einen daran liegen, dass Ihr in den "Vorschlägen für Fachbeiträge" diskutiert habt und zum anderen gleichzeitig ein ähnliches bzw. identisches Thema hier im Einsteiger-Forum läuft. 

Ich möchte die Themen ungern verbinden, weil das Durcheinander zu groß wird. Aber vielleicht werdet Ihr jetzt besser gefunden und bekommt Antworten.

Hier gehts in den Winterthread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24773


----------



## Bombusterestris (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was im Herbst machen? Wintervorbereitungen*

Vielen Dank,
blos gut, dass es Moderatoren gibt.
Ich komme irgendwie mit der Systematik nicht richtig klar, ich lese einen Beitrag den ich gerade finde und  der zu meinem Thema passt, schreibe und wundere mich, dass keiner antwortet!
Gruß Bombus


----------



## buddler (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Was im Herbst machen? Wintervorbereitungen*

na dann mal rüber.danke


----------

